# اللهجة المصرية: رايداك



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

ما معنى كلمة ريداك باللهجة المصرية

كما قال الشاعر محمد حمزة في قصيدته انده عليك


ريداك وناسية الدنيا وفكراك

ويبدو ان الكلمة ريداك تقولها المرأة للرجل

ولكن كيف يقولها الرجل للمرأة ؟
وكيف يقولها الرجل للرجل ؟


----------



## ahmedcowon

كلمة "رايد" والمؤنث "رايدة" في اللهجة المصرية هي اسم الفاعل من "أريد" وبالتالي "رايداك" تعني "أريدك" ولكنها تستخدم غالبا للحديث عن أمور الحب والزواج​


----------

